

 LeanBoots - Looking for bootstrapper stories - SABmore
http://leanboots.posterous.com
HN Readers: I've learned a ton over the years by reading about others who have bootstrapped. Whether its via 37Signals, Bootstrapped and Profitable series, or other blog posts. But I haven't found a blog/site dedicated to bootstrappers, and the challenges they've had to overcome or weren't able to.<p>Everyone has a story to tell, big or small, success or failure, so if you'd like to participate, please visit http://leanboots.posterous.com and drop me a line.<p>Or if anyone has any specific thoughts on stories or direction, I'd appreciate it.<p>Thanks!
======
SABmore
HN Readers: I've learned a ton over the years by reading about others who have
bootstrapped. Whether its via 37Signals, Bootstrapped and Profitable series,
or other blog posts. But I haven't found a blog/site dedicated to
bootstrappers, and the challenges they've had to overcome or weren't able to.

Everyone has a story to tell, big or small, success or failure, so if you'd
like to participate, please visit <http://leanboots.posterous.com> and drop me
a line.

Or if anyone has any specific thoughts on stories or direction, I'd appreciate
it.

Thanks!

